# 2022 FALL MEMORY LANE SWAP MEET!



## lilchik17750 (Jun 10, 2022)

*HELLO EVERYONE*!

*OUR 2022 FALL MEMORY LANE CLASSICS SWAP MEET HAS BEEN CONCRETED, AND WILL BE THURSDAY SEPT. 22ND, THROUGH SAT. SEPT. 24TH!*​
_EARLY BIRD ACCESS ON WEDNESDAY FOR AN ADDITIONAL $20 PER VENDOR._ <<PLEASE NO ONE BEFORE WEDNESDAY, AS THERE WON'T BE ANYTHING AVAILABLE!>>

BEST WESTERN FALCON PLAZA: 419-352-4671 IS WORKING ON DISCOUNTED RATES (Mention the MEMORY LANE BIKE SWAP WHEN BOOKIING)! May have to go to Napoleon, Perrysburg, Maumee, or Findlay for additional rooms if B.G. fills up!?

*THANKS TO ALL WHO HELPED MAKE SPRING A GREAT SUCCESS! LET'S DO IT AGAIN!*

LISA & JERRY


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## KevinM (Jun 19, 2022)

Nice


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jun 20, 2022)

WOW thats good news...Is the whole thing done. Isles and the grass area?? Attach pics if someone is near there..


----------



## lilchik17750 (Aug 31, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing everyone at the Swap. Just a heads up......discounted rooms at the Best Western Falcon Plaza in Bowling Green end on Sept. 5th. Don't wait toooo long Friends!!
Lisa


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2022)

lilchik17750 said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone at the Swap. Just a heads up......discounted rooms at the Best Western Falcon Plaza in Bowling Green ends on Sept. 5th. Don't wait toooo long Friends!!
> Lisa



Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 31, 2022)

See you there. Bringing lots of cash.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 31, 2022)

Will make the trip again from Washington State.  Not selling, but hopefully buying! 😀


----------



## JOEL (Aug 31, 2022)

Early birding it with a load.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 31, 2022)

I bet other Cabers would like to see what you guys are bringing!
Pics.  !!!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 31, 2022)

Can’t wait! Always a good time!


----------



## JOEL (Aug 31, 2022)

Anybody like minibikes? Bonham Tote Gote model 760 running complete original surviver.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 1, 2022)

Looking for a Honda 50 or a Kawasaki 50 at the meet. Bringing ONE MILLION DOLLARS:


----------



## COB (Sep 6, 2022)

Is Saturday pretty good for this event or do most start packing up early to head home?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2022)

COB said:


> Is Saturday pretty good for this event or do most start packing up early to head home?



I wouldn’t wait til then! I think last year a bunch of us were on the road by then. V/r Shawn


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 6, 2022)

Sold all my Tesla stock so I have cash handy for the meet. Don't jump me.


----------



## alexander55 (Sep 9, 2022)

Bummed to miss it this fall.  Have a great time!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 11, 2022)

Is anyone coming from / by / or near Carbondale, IL? 
I have a bike out there I'm trying to get to Bowling Green if I can figure it out.


----------



## lilchik17750 (Sep 14, 2022)

CHECK THIS OUT FRIENDS!!! *THE NATIONAL CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT MUSEUM* IS HAVING THEIR INTERNATIONAL EXHIBITION JUST DOWN THE ROAD FROM OUR SWAP; AND THE VERY SAME DAYS! IT'S JUST A BIT DOWN THE COUNTRY ROADS!! HOPE SOME OF US GET TO CHECK OUT THIS TRUE MARVEL OF OLD TIME TONKA TOYS LIFE SIZE IN ACTION!!

LISA


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 25, 2022)

I want to send a Special "THANK YOU" to Lisa & Jerry + those involved in hosting the 2022 Memory Lane Swap Meet Event, both Spring & Fall. 
Looking forward to next year's bicycle collecting season !


----------

